# how cold is too cold for you to snowboard?



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been when the morning low was -20. Dunno what my limit is.... I have good layered clothing and will still work up a sweat if its over 0


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

This was my first experience with sub-zero temperatures.

When temperatures are this low the insides of your nostrils freeze if you breathe through your nose.

This makes me think that it can't be healthy for you to breathe in air in sub-zero weather. 

I saw people walking around last night in -10 degree weather and some of them didn't seem to be bothered too much so I guess that they're used to this weather. I even saw 1 or 2 chicks wearing miniskirts!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

temps hit the negatives a few times the last few days here in Utah. I used to be gung ho and man up and make fun of people who wouldn't go out in cold temps. but now I am one of them. combine the bitter cold with the huge lines of tourists flooding PC this week and it was a no go for me.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think wind chills are far worse than ambient cold.


I agree - I have felt colder at 30 degrees with a strong wind than I did last night at -10 with no real wind.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's never too cold...but sometimes it's too windy.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

I have ridden as low as -15F. However, anything colder then 5-10F and snowboarding becomes less fun for me. Essentially, when its below 10f you gotta wear a facemask and I hate wearing those. I prefer low 30s. Although, those spring days when it's in the 60s, can be pretty fun as well.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

The coldest I have snowboard has been -5. I agree, cold windchills are much worse than cold temps


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is hilarious. I'm up in Canada, the land of igloos and polar bears, and I've _never_ seen anything like the temps you guys are talking about. It got down to -10 C (that's about 14 F) on the mountains this week and we were freaking.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

As long as Im not wet I board no matter how cold it gets.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha no kidding, in Canada up north here where we all live in igloos. It's about -10C to -7C on a good day pretty much(Thats about 14F). I never complain at that temp, normally i sweat in a tee and a jacket. I actually want it to be somewhat colder.


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

Donutz said:


> This is hilarious. I'm up in Canada, the land of igloos and polar bears, and I've _never_ seen anything like the temps you guys are talking about. It got down to -10 C (that's about 14 F) on the mountains this week and we were freaking.


Thats cause your on the west coast man. If you go to Quebec and ride Mont tremblant you will def experience some really cold temps


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Negative 21 this morning when I contemplated suiting up and riding, decided to go back to sleep. Woke up a few hours later -15 not counting the windchill. My buddy up in Jackson Hole told me they were having windchills of -40 today.


----------



## sketcheroo (Dec 29, 2010)

Couple of my friends and I went to Heavenly one day where it was -50 with windchill. Needless to say my mask froze of snot


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tripper said:


> Thats cause your on the west coast man. If you go to Quebec and ride Mont tremblant you will def experience some really cold temps


There's a reason we call it the 'wet' coast. :laugh:

And yeah, we're wimps out here.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

When your board "sticks" to the snow.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Donutz said:


> There's a reason we call it the 'wet' coast. :laugh:
> 
> And yeah, we're wimps out here.


Yeah, the East Coast damp and wind chill really combine to make it bad.
I lived west of Edmonton for a while and never found that dry -40C really bad. It's cold and sharp and your spit bounces but not a "gets into your bones" kinda cold. Now I live in the east and a damp -40C day at Tremblant is the coldest I've ever been. It takes a good 30 minutes in a blazing hot shower to get rip of all the cold spots.

-20/25 C before windchill is pretty normal around here.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

When I lived in Calgary rode in -30C probably another 10 or 15 degrees colder with the wind.
I love the west coast wimps, rode Mt Washington in a mega blizzard but it must have only been -8C tops but that was enough to keep most people at home.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yesterday at Loveland was too cold. It was -9 in the parking lot when I got there. When I was leaving it was -14 in the parking lot. I heard that with wind chill it was -38 on the mountain. It was just dumb. Your board stuck to the snow like your base was super glue. You had to just pick the steepest line there was and straight point it. I ended up only taking about 5 or 6 runs and spent the rest of the time in the bar.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's all about the wind, It was close to 0 couple days ago up on the mountain, which wasn't a big deal, but the 15-20mph wind just made the last stretch of the chairlift pretty miserable. My face actually got wind-burn, the skin on my lips/chin/nose is flaking and highly irritated. Not the first time, and definitely not the last.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm good down to 0F as long as the wind isn't whipping.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> It's all about the wind, It was close to 0 couple days ago up on the mountain, which wasn't a big deal, but the 15-20mph wind just made the last stretch of the chairlift pretty miserable. My face actually got wind-burn, the skin on my lips/chin/nose is flaking and highly irritated. Not the first time, and definitely not the last.


This is the truth. I don't really starting bitching about the cold until it's subzero with substantial wind. At that point, I tap out.

Like Snowolf was saying earlier, when it becomes more about surviving it than enjoying it, then it's time to just head to the bar.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

They close the hills around here at -30c. Its no fun to be out in that. Your board will feel like it has glue on the base! I think that when you live close to a hill you can be a bit more choosy about when you go out. Our season goes for 7 months so there is no reason to rush out when you are going to freeze your nuts off.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I've gone around 0 F before and it seemed pretty nice actually. Wind sucks worse than the temperature as some people said. 

To be honest, if I'm on a snowboarding trip it's going to have to be pretty damn cold for me to quit or give up. I don't get to be picky about my days unfortunately.


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

~ -40C is the coldest i went to here in QC. With good layers, good amount of cloths on every inch of skin, and its good to go  It gets cold only when you are not moving on the chair. Else, its still fun!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, other than being too cold how was Aspen?


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

freshy said:


> When I lived in Calgary rode in -30C probably another 10 or 15 degrees colder with the wind.
> I love the west coast wimps, rode Mt Washington in a mega blizzard but it must have only been -8C tops but that was enough to keep most people at home.


Washington always has a blizzard, and when there is a blizzard there is at least 10-40km winds. but i learned to deal with it considering its my only mountain haha. earlier (like when it first opened) it was -10 for a couple days then windchill was like -14 haha brutal.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I've boarded in -25c (ish) conditions all things accounted... but as others have mentioned, its really no problem when without windchill


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

rode in -30 one day last winter at stowe vermont. It was painful cold. wind was fuckin ripping too. wind chill had to be near -60 or something. I'm not sure.


----------



## )(ood (Aug 19, 2010)

If I get as cold as the people in the movie Frozen, I take a couple more runs and call it a day...


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

i ride till the mountain closes not bitching about the cold.
I mean i dont want to sound like the macho jackass saying he'll ride till my body freezes but ill ride as much as i can.
most of the cold was on the chairlift especially at whiteface with bad wind. 
but once i start riding i warm up and keep riding plus the cold numbs all the pain so i can keep going
and you can just walk back up to the park if its not too far and stay warm


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Hey, other than being too cold how was Aspen?


Hey Toecutter - Aspen was good - thanks for asking. All the service people are really nice and it's easy to get around without a car.

The nightlife was lacking IMO. Not much of a party vibe or singles scene.

I think next year I might go to Whistler. I've heard the nightlife there is better than Aspen. I can also combine the trip with a visit to Vancouver which I've been wanting to visit for a while.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowman123456 said:


> Hey Toecutter - Aspen was good - thanks for asking. All the service people are really nice and it's easy to get around without a car.
> 
> The nightlife was lacking IMO. Not much of a party vibe or singles scene.
> 
> I think next year I might go to Whistler. I've heard the nightlife there is better than Aspen. I can also combine the trip with a visit to Vancouver which I've been wanting to visit for a while.


Too bad the riding didn't pan out better, but the whims of weather are a part of this hobby. I've always wanted to go to Aspen, as I've never been there. My folks built a motel in Glenwood Springs and I went to school in Carbondale (both towns just up the valley from Aspen) but amazingly I somehow never set foot in Aspen. I still want to.

Whistler should be good. That's on my family's agenda for next winter. This year I'm planning on Park City and Sun Valley though.


----------

